# brought my APS calendar :)



## jedohara (Oct 17, 2011)

well like the heading says i just brought my APS 2012 calender  anyone else got one yet and how long did it take to come


----------



## 69blottfilms69 (Oct 17, 2011)

What are the pics of each mouth 
are they all snakes


----------



## abnrmal91 (Oct 17, 2011)

Look at this http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/cart.php?do=viewproduct&productid=1
Then click on the heading that says "Photos"


----------



## Slateman (Oct 21, 2011)

They are not just snakes. Pictures of lizards and frogs are there also. All published photos are taken by our members. We have every year photo competition and the best suited photos are published in our calendar.


----------



## harley0402 (Oct 21, 2011)

i got mine today and im pretty happy with it except i wish my photo had got in there but maybe next year  Pics are great


----------



## damian83 (Oct 21, 2011)

harley0402 said:


> i got mine today and im pretty happy with it except i wish my photo had got in there but maybe next year  Pics are great



yeah im buying mine now. wish my cbd was in it too.


----------



## jedohara (Oct 21, 2011)

how long did it take to come ? i paid for mine on monday ?


----------



## saximus (Oct 21, 2011)

It seems like they have been sending them in lots rather than as they are ordered and they only just sent a lot out (with mine included ). So I wouldn't fret that yours hasn't come yet Jed


----------



## jedohara (Oct 21, 2011)

ok thanks cant wait even tho i cant put it up till january


----------



## Slateman (Oct 23, 2011)

HE HE
Don't worry guys. I am posting another lot on Monday.


----------



## Suenstu (Nov 2, 2011)

Got mine, came very promptly! Love it, can't wait for 2012 to pop it on up there! Some really great shots and some nice variety of critters included - something for everyone.
I'm rapt with mine, I'll be getting one each year from now on if this one is anything to go by. Well done APS!


----------



## shea92 (Nov 2, 2011)

I got mine a few weeks ago. It is awesome to say the least. Especially the photo for April


----------



## Slateman (Nov 2, 2011)

He He
April is great for sure shea92


----------



## dale1988 (Nov 13, 2011)

is it 15$ flat or is there added postage?


----------



## Suenstu (Nov 14, 2011)

I had to pay $5 postage


----------



## hansel1313 (Nov 14, 2011)

1


----------



## Administrator (Nov 16, 2011)

Postage is $5 for every 2 calendars (we can fit 2 calendars in 1 envelope). Last year it was $20 including postage, but this way we can pass the savings of buying in bulk onto you.


----------



## SteveNT (Nov 16, 2011)

Happy with mine. 

Can I get 250,000 copies sent to my home in Nigeria? My ailing father, the king, would send you 15.3 million dollars in gratitude.


----------



## Suenstu (Nov 17, 2011)

Administrator said:


> Postage is $5 for every 2 calendars (we can fit 2 calendars in 1 envelope). Last year it was $20 including postage, but this way we can pass the savings of buying in bulk onto you.



I purchased one calendar. I was charged $5 postage. Calendar is great, no complaints there. Wondering if I was over charged now though....


----------



## saximus (Nov 17, 2011)

Suenstu said:


> I purchased one calendar. I was charged $5 postage. Calendar is great, no complaints there. Wondering if I was over charged now though....


Why? It's $5 for up to two calendars. That also means just one


----------



## Suenstu (Nov 17, 2011)

Ok Saximus, that may be the case. Great if it is, but after reading previous posts on this thread it can be misconstrued. The post I quoted from, as well as #14 and #15. thank you for your clarification though, much appreciated!


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 17, 2011)

I thought the quality of this calender was right up there. Very well done


----------



## Slateman (Nov 21, 2011)

Postage is $5 It is posted registered post.
if somebody like to order 2 calendars we charge only $5 because there is same postage charge for one or two. If there is more than two in envelope, weight is higher and cost increase. I am sorry if somebody did not understand. We don't make profit on APS calendars. This is done as part of APS photo competition.

This year winning photos are really nice. 

I am sending lot tomorrow. Just to inform people who ordered and waiting for delivery.


----------



## FAY (Nov 21, 2011)

Is there still some left Slatey?


----------



## Slateman (Nov 22, 2011)

Yes there are some left Fay. I am sure that they will be gone in 3 weeks or so the way how they are going.


----------



## Slateman (Dec 1, 2011)

Adam ordered another lot from Printer. There is just to much demand and we don't like to let people down.
I just sent 35 calendars today. Please let us know if you like the product when they arrive to your door.
Cheers

Another lot of 30 calendars is ready to sent on Monday.
There is still 20 left. No more will be ordered when this 20 is sold.


----------



## Enhancepc (Dec 6, 2011)

Hey I got mine today but its missing the January page... anyone else missing a page in theirs ?
Cheers

Shane


----------



## SteveNT (Dec 6, 2011)

Nup


----------



## Administrator (Dec 8, 2011)

Enhancepc said:


> Hey I got mine today but its missing the January page... anyone else missing a page in theirs ?
> Cheers
> Shane


Looks like you may have had a misprint with your's. I will arrange to have a replacement sent your way ASAP.


----------



## Enhancepc (Dec 12, 2011)

Cool ta, I guess you have my details


----------



## jedohara (Dec 12, 2011)

20 days till i can put it up and counting


----------



## Enhancepc (Dec 20, 2011)

Administrator said:


> Looks like you may have had a misprint with your's. I will arrange to have a replacement sent your way ASAP.



Arrived today just for XMAS woot! its going up in my office at work 


Thanks for making it right 

Cheers

Shane


----------



## IgotFrogs (Dec 20, 2011)

i love mine i wish i had one of THIS years to keep also


----------



## gosia (Jan 14, 2012)

Just wondering are there any left????


----------



## Slateman (Jan 14, 2012)

All gone mate sorry. We could not fulfil all orders this year. Some late people missed out.


----------



## Danster (Jan 17, 2012)

don`t know what is happening with mine; I paid for and ordred one well over a month ago and STILL eagerly awaiting....


----------



## ricky_91 (Jan 17, 2012)

i payed for mine ages ago and never got it


----------



## Administrator (Jan 18, 2012)

Danster said:


> don`t know what is happening with mine; I paid for and ordred one well over a month ago and STILL eagerly awaiting....





ricky_91 said:


> i payed for mine ages ago and never got it



Please submit a ticket to the Support Centre and we will investigate.


----------



## Slateman (Jan 19, 2012)

ricky_91 said:


> i payed for mine ages ago and never got it



One calendar came back A post said that they could not deliver. looks like that would be yours. (I will check evening) They are posted register mail and if you are not home they leave small ticket in your mailbox. if you don't collect it from your post office in certain time, they sent it back. Maybe you were on holidays.

Also if you did not get calendar yet, It is good idea to check post office. They are all sent by registered post.

The calendar we have back is belong to member cain toad.


----------

